# Is there such thing as doggy acid reflux?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Often times in the morning... before Helena has had her first meal she will start doing the "throw up sound" lol I'm not sure how to describe it.. it just sounds like shes ready to hack. So I'll direct her to the tile. And she throws up a small amount of yellow bile.. and then she's fine. Its almost like ... acid reflux... I myself do that often time... vomiting stomach bile... just wondering if dogs can have acid reflux or what might cause this? I'm thinking she might need to eat some grass when this happens. My outdoor dogs, growing up used to eat grass and my mom told me it was to help their stomach.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

eating grass makes dogs throw up. sometimes when a dog NEEDS to throw up but cant they will go out and eat grass. nismo is a grazer but he rarely throws up? idk.
it sounds like she's got an empty stomach and she's trying to get whats in there out.
hmm....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sharon can help you a lot. Her dog had Gall stones which sounds much like your girls symptoms.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that doesn't sound right.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is not an every day occurrence... maybe once or twice a week? I haven't really kept track.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo has done this in the past too.
i thought it was from a lil block. but i never did figure it out. he just stopped. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She doesn't act sick or to be in pain. I de wormed her for tape worms last week. It seemed to work.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> She doesn't act sick or to be in pain. I de wormed her for tape worms last week. It seemed to work.


did she have tapeworms?

did you get a dose for 2 wks after the 1st Treatment?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah she has tapeworms. I didn't get a second does, they didn't say I needed it. I gave it to her on Jan 5th. She did not appear wormy at all, in fact shes a little thick right now. And her gums didn't look white. But after I wormed her, they took on a bit of a darker healthy pink tone.They only reason I knew she had them was there were a few in her poop. Which is confusing because generally they are showing other signs of being wormy. I finally took care of the flea problem though. So I'm hoping we don't have this problem again.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well tapeworms arent blood suckers so she wouldnt be anemic, so her gums wouldnt have been pale because of the tapeworms. tapeworms feed off the nutrishin she consumes.

the reason for deworming 2 wks after the first dose is so that it would kill the rest of the tape worms should there be any.
but yeah deff. make sure all the fleas are gone, cause if you dont get rid of all the flea's theres a chance that she may get the worms again.

sound about right?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah sounds right. I will call the vet and find out when I should get the 2nd pill.

But like I said... she didn't lose any weight?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah sounds right. I will call the vet and find out when I should get the 2nd pill.
> 
> But like I said... she didn't lose any weight?


well a lot of the times how they diagnose worms is from the owner.
when they do fecal floats tape worm eggs are dense so a lot of the times the eggs wont show up in a fecal float.
so there could be a chance that she didnt have worms in the first place.
if you see little dried up sesame seed looking things on her bed or on her hind it thats tape worms. i mean they look just like sesame seeds when there dehydrated.
but you could have caught it early meaning there wasnt mass reproduction yet.
by all means listen to your vet, but when i've dewormed nismo and tiva(her 2nd dose was today!) and what i've been taught is there is 2 doses. the second dose is to get rid of everything that might have been left behind from the 1st dose.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually saw worms in her poop moving around. They were about half inch long, white and mucus looking.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

were they flat and inch lookkin things?
if so ya that sounds like tapeworms. eewww lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah something like that.... lol She had an accident on the carpet (which NEVER happens) I guess they were givin her to poops. So we went and got the worm pill that day.


----------

